#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  trichilicosm

## Сергей Хос

Кто знает, переводится ли как-то на русский слово trichilicosm?

----------


## Топпер

Очевидно "три космических перца"  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (09.05.2010)

----------


## Lara

Чилиокосм, тричилиокосм - единицы измерения вселенных.

http://kuchaknig.ru/show_book.php?book=163438&page=12

----------

Сергей Хос (09.05.2010)

----------


## До

Торчинов переводил фразой "_три тысячи большой тысячи миров_". Андросов "_три тысячи миллионов миров_". Т.е. попытка дословного перевода с санскрита.

Хотя *смысл* там, на сколько мне известно, не _три тысячи X миров_, а _тысяча в третьей степени миров_, т.е. просто один миллиард, без всяких три.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.05.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Чилиокосм, тричилиокосм - единицы измерения вселенных.
> http://kuchaknig.ru/show_book.php?book=163438&page=12


Спасибо, Лара.
А почему в русской транскрибции тричилИОкосм, а в английской - trichilicosm?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Торчинов переводил фразой "_три тысячи большой тысячи миров_". Андросов "_три тысячи миллионов миров_". Т.е. попытка дословного перевода с санскрита.
> 
> Хотя *смысл* там, на сколько мне известно, не _три тысячи X миров_, а _тысяча в третьей степени миров_, т.е. просто один миллиард, без всяких три.


Да, похоже, Далай-лама считает так же:

Both the Abhidharma and Kalachakra give the technical term trichilicosm (which I believe corresponds roughly to a billionfold world system) to convey this notion of vast universe systems...

И все-таки, как правильно транскрибировать на русский: тричиликосм или тричилиокосм?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Очевидно "три космических перца"


А может быть "трое чилийских космонавтов"? или "три мачо (горячих чилийских парня) в космосе"...

----------


## Юй Кан

Насколько понимаю, trichilicosm и trichiliocosm -- всего лишь варианты написания. Соответственно, лучше транскрибировать так, как указано в источнике.
Здесь есть подробнее об исходном санскр. написании: http://www.rigpawiki.org/index.php?title=Trichiliocosm

----------

Сергей Хос (09.05.2010)

----------


## Бо

В английском также встречается trichilocosm и переводят на русский как трихилокосм.

----------


## Aion

> А может быть "трое чилийских космонавтов"?


 Точно!

----------


## Юй Кан

Наконец, зачем тащить в русский буддийский текст траскрипты лат. вариантов?
Проще сказать "мириады миров"...
ИМХО

----------


## До

Мириады безразмерная величина, а тут размерная. Даже если не в точно количественном смысле _trichiliocosm_ несет смысл - _большая_ группа миров, в отличии от _средней_ или _малой_. Мириады теряет и этот смысл, низводя индийцев до папуасов не умеющих считать, а они вполне могли сказать бессчетное если бы хотели. (Давно обратил внимание, что в Алмазной сутре Будда всегда называет точную цифру. Зачем он так делает? Наверно, хочет именно так.)

----------


## Юй Кан

Мне кажется, что величины, исчисляемые в махаянских, как правило, будд. текстах такими несусветными, да ещё круглыми цифирями, попросту нефункциональны. %)

Потому не стоит, по мне, уподобляться аудитору из счётной палаты, воспроизводя их буквально и отвлекая тем самым читателя от сути текста.
При этом сам обычно (но не всегда) стараюсь переводить такое дословно.

Однако: одно дело, если переводится сутра, а другое -- если речь о тексте иного рода.
А Сергей Хос, как всякий уважающий себя переводчик : ), не привёл ни контекста ни хотя бы названия источника.

А вообще решать это -- самому редактору/переводчику.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А Сергей Хос, как всякий уважающий себя переводчик : ), не привёл ни контекста ни хотя бы названия источника.


Контекст я привел - там выше есть цитата.
Книжка же, можно сказать, популяризаторская, THE UNIVERSE IN A SINGLE ATOM называется.
А раз у автора написано trichilicosm, придется и по-русски писать в транскрибции. Потому и спрашиваю.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Мириады безразмерная величина, а тут размерная. Даже если не в точно количественном смысле _trichiliocosm_ несет смысл - _большая_ группа миров, в отличии от _средней_ или _малой_. Мириады теряет и этот смысл, низводя индийцев до папуасов не умеющих считать, а они вполне могли сказать бессчетное если бы хотели. (Давно обратил внимание, что в Алмазной сутре Будда всегда называет точную цифру. Зачем он так делает? Наверно, хочет именно так.)


Согласен. Я вообще подозреваю, что для мышления современников Будды имели смысл именно какие-то нумерологические соображения, связанные, например, с кратностью и порядковостью, причем для них эти категории могли не иметь математического смысла в нашем понимании. Возможно, что теперь понимание этого смысла просто утеряно, а слова остались.

----------

Aion (09.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сорь, но контекст нужно давать *сразу*.
Сколько раз уже случалось в БФ, что приходилось просить об этом... Так ведь проще и удобнее всем.

Ну, а более позднее упоминание того, что, мол, "так же считает" и ещё кто-то (Далай-лама), у меня не соотносится с контекстом исходника: могу только -- с неслабой вероятностью в 50% : ) -- предположить, что Вы переводите (или редактируете? тоже туман...) именно эту книгу, а не какую-то иную.

В общем, это не претензия, а всего лишь пожелание на будущее, не более того. : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Согласен. Я вообще подозреваю, что для мышления современников Будды имели смысл именно какие-то нумерологические соображения, связанные, например, с кратностью и порядковостью, причем для них эти категории могли не иметь математического смысла в нашем понимании. Возможно, что теперь понимание этого смысла просто утеряно, а слова остались.


Представьте себе современников Будды, а точнее -- его учеников, к которым он обращался...
Думаете, они были искушены в нумерологии, кратностях и порядковостях?

----------


## Топпер

> А может быть "трое чилийских космонавтов"? или "три мачо (горячих чилийских парня) в космосе"...


А это и есть три космических перца  :Smilie: 
Про финнов же так не скажут.

----------

